# Appealing NHS funding



## kirstielou (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi

Looking for some advice please.

When we initially approached my GP about fertility treatment I was just 22/23 we were told I was not eligible because of my age and because my hb has a child from a previous relationship. We have since funded 2 fresh cycles of ICSI ourselves and 2 frozen cycles with no success and have no money left for further treatment.

With the recent news articles regarding the postcode lottery into fertility funding, in particular not witholding treatment for those with children from previous relationships we are looking to challenge this decision but are now looking for advice as to where to go first. Do we need to go back to GP after all this time or should we be going elsewhere?

Thanks in advance

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Kirstie

I would constact your CCG first and ask for a copy of the assisted conception criteria for your area and take it from there, we didn't have to appeal but had to apply to transfer funding to a private clinic for donor treatment, I heard if you self fund it gets knocked off your nhs cycles if you are eligible though too so you might need to think about that too if its true everywhere (and if your GP knows you have cycled) 

Lilly x


----------



## kirstielou (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Lilly

Thanks for your reply.......I managed to track down our CCG criteria online and it says no funding for couples who have a child from a previous relationship which makes me very angry!

I understand there is an appeals process though its just where to go first xxx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

It's not fair that they take into account that your partner already has a child, it should be about the woman having a child in my opinion. I had to appeal for funding and emailed everyone in the area as I considered moving house to get funding. Every one replied and were very open about their criterias. My fertility doctor was lovely and hated the whole post code lottery, he advised that if I know someone in another area that provided funding to use their address! Luckily my appeal was successful but I was considering using my brother in laws address to get funding. 

My GP was very sympathetic and helped with my appeal. 

I think egg sharing is the cheapest form of IVF but I'm too old so I'm going abroad now as my funding has run out and I can't afford 6 grand in the UK

Good luck in your journey x


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

Hi Suzylee,  I was just wondering how you went about appealing (did you just email your CCG) and any tips on it? It totally frustrates me that NICE recommend funding up to age 42, but it a postcode lottery in the UK if you get that or not.


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I applied through my GP. I asked to see the surgeries only female GP as I thought she may be more sympathetic and I was right  Our CCG wasn't allowing any funding at the time but did state that they would consider "exceptional circumstances". The exceptional circumstances however were unknown and my GP said that even they weren't privy to what that could mean. 
We used the fact that I would never be able to afford IVF privately and with no tubes natural conception was impossible. I was given funding on my second appeal.


----------

